# lange Kupferleitung statt Radiator: ausreichend?



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich plane gerade meine (erste) Wasserkühlung und habe schon viel in einigen ausgezeichneten Threads hier gelesen.
Habe nun aber doch eine Frage:

folgendes soll cool gehalten werden:
i7 @ 4,2GHz
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
2 x Radeon HD4890 | 950MHz
(im Moment zwar nur 1 HD4890 möchte es mir aber offen halten, eine 2. zu verbauen)

Generell habe ich vor, Pumpe, AGB und Radiator in einen Nebenraum zu verbannen.
Verbindung erfolgt über zwei 10mm Kupferleitungen.
Der Weg von meinem PC bis durch die Wand in den Nebenraum beträgt ca. 5m.
d.h. für Hin- und Rücklauf insg. 10m Kupferrohr.

Jetz stellt sich für mich aber die Frage, ob ich da überhaupt noch einen Radiator brauche, oder ob allein durch die 10m Kupferleitung schon genug Wärme entzogen wird.

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, im Nebenraum die Kupferleitung nicht direkt "umdrehen" zu lassen sondern z.B. noch ein paar Meter Schlangen an der Wand zu verlegen.
Der Nebenraum ist eine Werkstatt - optisch also vollkommen egal, wie das dann aussieht (die Kupferrohre werden wahrscheinlich sogar das optische Highlight dieses Raumes sein  )

Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Reicht das, oder komme ich um einen Radiator nicht rum?

und: als Pumpe hab ich mir eine Eheim 1048-790 oder Eheim 1250-790 gedacht. Sollte doch ausreichen - oder?!


----------



## Hardware_Noob (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn du das machst brauchst aber aber noch Lüfter die darauf blasen,da das 1cm Rohr nicht die entsprechende Leistung hat.
Da bräuchtest du vllt. 100Meter Rohr.
Da selbst im Mora 24m Kupfer ist und das bei weitem nicht ausreicht um ein so gut Heizendes System zu Kühlen.
Hol dir Lieber n Mora oder n guten 360/480 z.b von TFC.


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Hier gab es schon mal einen der die Wakü als Fussbodenheizung genutzt hat, ich schau mal ob ich das finde.

Edit: schau mal hier


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Die Mora hat schon 24m drin? Na dann brauch ich wohl nicht länger drüber nachdenken.
Dann kommt also eine Mora her und ein paar günstige 120er 800rpm Lüfter drauf.

Wie schaut es mit der Pumpe aus? Reicht da die 1048er oder sollte ich besser gleich die 1250er nehmen?
...oder vielleicht eine ganz andere? Super-Silent braucht sie ja nicht zu sein, da sie ja im Nebenraum steht, aber eine Geräuschkulisse wie in einem Wasserkraftwerk brauch ich dann auch nicht in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Hier gab es schon mal einen der die Wakü als Fussbodenheizung genutzt hat, ich schau mal ob ich das finde.



Coole Idee, aber meinen Boden wollte ich eigentlich nicht gleich komplett aufreißen!


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Aber S-Förmig ein paar Meter Kupferrohr an der Wand sollten es auch tun.
Habe es in Post #3 verlinkt.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Juni 2009)

Gute Frage.

Für den Winter bestimmt Ideal.
Aber obs klappt oder nicht, kann man eigentlich nur probieren, denn kenne keinen, der je soewtwas gebaut hat.
Zwar würdest du mit der Rohrlänge eines übergroßen Radi´s gleichkommen, aber der Vorteil eines Radi´s liegt in der vergrößerten Kühloberfläche dank der Lamellen.

Zur Not kannst du ja an bestimmter Stelle (am besten Unten)  2 T-Stüke mit Absperrhahn dazwischen mit einbauen und zusätzlicher Sperrhähne an die "offenen" Enden, wo du bei Bedarf noch einen oder mehrere Radi´s zwischenschiebern kannst. Bei solch Konstruktion dürfens gleich ein paar MoRa Pro wegen der Optik sein


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Dann würde eine Lösung nur mit einen Mora auch ausreischen, da brauch man sich die Arbeit mit den Kupferrohr nicht machen.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (8. Juni 2009)

Es macht eigentlich keinen sinn da Kupfer recht teuer ist,wenn sollte man schon einen Größeren Durchmesser wählen und dann aber gleich viel mehr verlegen und es dann aktiv belüften,dann müsstest du eine Super Kühlleistung haben aber großes Kupferrohr kostet ca 30€ pro Meter und somit lohnt sich die Aktion wieder nicht.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Dann würde eine Lösung nur mit einen Mora auch ausreischen, da brauch man sich die Arbeit mit den Kupferrohr nicht machen.


 
Möchte Radi und Pumpe aber so oder so im Nebenraum haben.
Günstiger und leiser geht es nicht.

So kann ich günstigere Lüfter nehmen, die auch etwas schneller drehen dürfen und so habe ich nicht nur ein schön kühles System sondern hör auch keinen Mucks von der WaKü.
Der andere Raum ist außerdem in Nordrichtung und deutlich kühler im Hochsommer als das südseitig ausgerichtete Büro, wo der PC steht.

Und dann hab ich auch noch (Platz)Reserven für die Zukunft wenn ich mal ein Quattro-CPU à 16 Kerne Board mit 10xSLI habe  weil ich da noch 10 Moras dran hängen könnte.


Ne, ne - das soll schön fern bleiben von meinem PC! Hat ausschließlich nur Vorteile. Und selbst die Kosten von 20-30 Euro für die Kupferrohre hab ich allein schon mit den Lüftern dann drin.


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Dann wär wohl die einfachste Lösung einen mit Lüftern bestückten Mora samt Pumpe im Nebenzimmer zu Platzieren. Da sind auch keine Küpferrohre nötig, dies kannst mit Waküschlauch anfahren.
Nur über die ansteuerung der Lüfter und der Pumpe müsste man sich näher gedanken machen.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar theoretisch richtig, dass ich statt den Kupferrohren auch gleich Wakü-Schlauch nehmen könnte, aber weiß nicht, ob das sinnvoll ist.
Preislich ist so gut wie kein Unterschied und durch die Kupferrohre wird nochmal mehr Wärme abgeleitet, als PVC.
Und leichter zu montieren sind die Rohre auch.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Pumpe aus?
Reicht da eine 1046er?


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

Da reicht auch die Pumpe aus meiner Signatur .

PS: ich würde dir auch zu Schläuchen raten , da du dann Flexibel bist und nix Richtung Nebenzimmer fest installiert hast.

Aber ich sag dir Gleich wenn du den Mora neben dem Schreibtisch hast mit langsam drehenden bzw leisen Lüftern , und der Pumpe , hörst du eh nur ein sehr leisen fast nicht wahrnehmbares Geräusch . das aber eher von den Gehäuselüftern bzw dem Netzteil kommt ( durch die Luftverwirbelung) .


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

So wie Du Deinen Mora bestückt hast, is klar, dass man da so gut wie nix mehr hört.
9 Stück von den MF12 kosten aber auch 180 Euro!
Da verleg ich die Leitungen lieber ins Nebenzimmer, mach "irgendwelche" 5-Euro Lüfter drauf und brauch mich um die Lautstärke nicht weiter kümmern.
Das selbe mit der Pumpe.

Die Laing ist sicherlich ein feines Teil, ist für meine Art von Aufbau aber nicht notwendig.
Welche andere Pumpe kannst mit empfehlen, die günstig ist und gut Leistung hat?


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

Die laing Pro AGB ist schon günstig und hat eine gute Förderleistung und der AGB ist auch gleich mit bei , Sparste dir den separaten AGB der auch ( oder du stellst ein Eimer daneben ) ^^ so mit 30 € zubuche schlägt , =Und die Laing Pro agb kostet 88 glaub ich .

PS und wenn du willst kannst du später noch einen mora dranhängen , würde die nicht im geringsten beeindrucken.

Edit: soll ich dir mal paar Fotos von der Laing schicken im Betrieb mit nem Mora ?


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Ich würde dir trotzdem zu Schlach raten, so brauchst bu nicht erst einen Übergang vom Schlauch auf das Kupferrohr basteln.

Die Pumpe würde ich abhängig vom restlichen Kreislauf machen.
Aus welchen Komponenten besteht denn dieser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Aber S-Förmig ein paar Meter Kupferrohr an der Wand sollten es auch tun.



Ein paar viele sicherlich.
Aber das macht schon im Normalfall keinen Sinn, weil Kupferrohr pro Kühlleistung einfach mehr kostet, als fertige Radiatoren - wenn das ganze im Nebenraum ist und lautere Lüfter nicht stören, ist es endgültig sinnlos.



Bluebrain schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Pumpe aus?
> Reicht da eine 1046er?



Ich hab an meiner 1046 derzeit ~20m Rohre (teilweise nur 6mm ID) in Form von Rohren (alles seriell - n Mora hat ja eigentlich 3 mal 8m, d.h. aufgrund des größeren Querschnitts sogar noch einen geringeren Wiederstand pro Meter), 7m Schlauch (7 bzw. 7,5mm ID), nen alten Heaktiller 2.0 (restriktiver als der 3.0), GPU-X² und nen SW-Kühler und trotzdem meine 0,66l/min, was für Kühlkörper dieser Bauart vollkommen ausreicht.
Wenn die Lautstärke dank Nebenraum egal ist, würde ich aber trotzdem gleich was stärkeres nehmen - zumindest die 5€ mehr für ne 1048 sollten drin sein. Alternativ halt Laing, wenn du 12V in dem Raum hast.

Soll die Pumpe (und Radiatorbelüftung?) eigentlich die ganze Zeit laufen oder legst du noch Kabel?
In ersterem Fall würde ich an deiner Stelle noch ein großes Wasserreservoir (50l-200l Fass) einplanen, durch die enorme Wärmekapazität kannst du die Wärme dann über einen langen Zeitraum verteilt abgeben und brauchst weniger Radiatorfläche.
(es sei denn, das Ding ist 24/7 am Falten)


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

Also , wegen den 12v im Nebenzimmer . 3 Klingeldrähte würden reichen wenn man löten kann um diese dann hinter die Scheuerleiste zu legen. 


mfg

PS: mit nem Mora kannst du ständig falten und brauchst keine 200 L , was natürlich für dein Vorhaben mit deinen Vorstellungen sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

@On/OFF
naja, stimmt irgendwie, was du da so von Dir gibst 
Aber ein AGB für 30 Euro? Was kommt bei dem dann raus? Bier?! 

@nemetona
von Aquatuning gibt es fertige Anschlußstücke für 10mm AD Kupferrohre:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm Schneidringverschraubung gerade G1/4" (für Rohre) 10mm Schneidringverschraubung gerade G1/4" (für Rohre) 62078

Und wenn ich es mit Schlauch mache, muss ich ja trotzdem Verbinder verwenden, denn direkt auf die Kühlkörper möchte ich das auch nicht gehen lassen.
Mein PC muss zwar nicht Mobil sein, aber abtrennen und auf den Tisch legen möchte ich ihn schon mal können.

Was im System drin ist, hab ich am Anfang des Threads geschrieben:
folgendes soll cool gehalten werden:
i7 @ 4,2GHz
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
2 x Radeon HD4890 | 950MHz
(im Moment zwar nur 1 HD4890 möchte es mir aber offen halten, eine 2. zu verbauen)


@ruyven_macaran 
ich glaube, ich werde gleich die Eheim 1250 nehmen.
Kostet auch nicht die Welt, und ich kann wahrscheinlich sicher sein, dass die genug Power hat.

Das mit dem Fass ist keine schlechte Idee. Quasi gleichzeitig AGB im XXL Format.

Steuerung mach ich ganz Simpel: Steuerleitung vom PC mit den Schläuchen in den Nebenraum, das ganze an ein Relais und das schaltet mir dann Lüfter und Pumpe.
Vielleicht noch einen kleinen Mikroprozessor dran für 5-10 Minuten Nachlauf.
Und an den µP gleich noch einen Durchflußsensor und einen Buzzer der Alarm gibt, wenn der Fluß stockt.
Das sollte reichen!


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Zur Verkabelung, am Rechner eine 230V Steckdosenleiste Schaltbar, welche gleichzeitig die Versorgung im Nebenraum schaltet, und dort gleich auf 230V Komponenten setzen oder ein zweites preiswertes Netzteil welche die Komponenten speisst.

Die Schlauchanschlussstücke sind auch eine Option, ich sehe es aber als simpler gleich bei Schlauch zu bleiben.

Ich meinte die verwendeten Wakükomponenten  sind diese sehr restriktiv würde ich gleich zu einer stärkeren Pumpe raten.


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

Ich sagte doch du kannst auch ein Eimer nehmen ^^


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ich meinte die verwendeten Wakükomponenten  sind diese sehr restriktiv würde ich gleich zu einer stärkeren Pumpe raten.


 
Achso! 

also:
CPU: Heatkiller V3
GPU: aquagratiX für HD 4890 (RV790)
Und für's Motherboard wahrscheinlich die Teile die Aquatuning im Programm hat

naja, und den Mo-Ra 2 eben


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

ich bin mal so frei wegen restriktiv . Habe 2 Krasse Düsenkühler + Mora2 Pro verbaut .

Das ist ein Standbild ......

PS: und die zieht nichtmal Luft ^^.... so leer wie diese auf dem Bild ist ( wurde schon nachgefüllt) .


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

weniger restriktiv wären für die Grafikkarte Kühler von EK oder Watercool, nur falls du den Aquagrafix noch nicht gekauft hast.

Welche Variante der Spannungsversorgung im Radiraum würdest du bevorzugen?


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> weniger restriktiv wären für die Grafikkarte Kühler von EK oder Watercool, nur falls du den Aquagrafix noch nicht gekauft hast.
> 
> Welche Variante der Spannungsversorgung im Radiraum würdest du bevorzugen?


 
Bei den anderen Kühlern steht immer nur "nach Referenzdesign".
Bei der Aquagrafix sind jedoch Bilder vom "Referenzdesign Typ 1" und "Typ 2" - da weiß ich genau, dass der Kühler passt.
guckst Du hier:
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquagratiX für HD 4890 (RV790) / HD 4870 (RV770 XT) G1/4 23472

Wie soll ich sonst wissen, welches Referenzdesign bei den anderen Kühlern gemeint ist.

bzgl. der Stromversorgung im Radiraum mach ich mir erst Sorgen, wenn ich das Ding aufbaue. 
Da nehm ich einfach, was so rum liegt. Und da liegt so einiges rum! Da kann ich von Millivolt bis 10kV mit allem dienen!
Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist es auch keine Werkstatt im eigentlichem Sinne, sondern genauer gesagt ein Elektroniklabor für Entwicklung und Forschung (es als "Werkstatt" zu bezeichnen war einfach einfacher)


----------



## On/OFF (8. Juni 2009)

ergibt das irgendeinen Sinn? Wozu leise und warum das Budget so niedrig , und macht zoggn auf Arbeit bzw in so einem Raum Spass? aber egal , ich hoffe wir konnten dir weiterhelfen ...


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Oje, mit dem verschiedenen Designs kann ich dir im Moment auch nicht weiter helfen, dies war schon bei den 4870ern so ein Dilemma. Vieleicht kann ein anderer da weiter helfen.

Zur Spannungsversorgung, ich dachte eben ( 10kV ) dein Radiraum wird eine Trafostation 

Wär aber nicht schlecht zu wissen, ob man auf 12 oder 230V Komponente setzt, ohne die Info wird eine genaue Pumpenempfehlung schwierig.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> ergibt das irgendeinen Sinn? Wozu leise und warum das Budget so niedrig , und macht zoggn auf Arbeit bzw in so einem Raum Spass? aber egal , ich hoffe wir konnten dir weiterhelfen ...


 
Also irgendwas musst Du da missverstanden haben. 

Warum Leise?
Na wer möchte seinen PC denn schon nicht leise haben?

Niedriges Budget?
Ich habe letzte Woche für 2000 Euro bestellt - als niedrig würde ich das nicht gerade bezeichnen.
Nichts desto trotz hab ich sicherlich keinen einzigen Euro zum verschenken und achte immer sehr auf gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Vorteile einer Liang Pumpe sind Laufruhe und geringes Laufgeräusch. Beides interessiert mich jedoch nicht, da Radi und Pumpe ja in einem anderen Raum stehen.
Leistung zählt! 



> und macht zoggn auf Arbeit bzw in so einem Raum Spass?


Was meinst Du mit "so einem Raum"?
Zocker-Raum = Arbeitsraum = 2. Stock in meinem Haus
also ich finde schon, dass Zocken "in so einem Raum" Spaß macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell das Bild, aber vom Grundlegenden hat sich nicht viel geändert.
Außer, dass jetzt ein 27" Dell TFT am Tisch steht und die Lautsprecher aufgehängt sind.


----------



## Bluebrain (8. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Wär aber nicht schlecht zu wissen, ob man auf 12 oder 230V Komponente setzt, ohne die Info wird eine genaue Pumpenempfehlung schwierig.


 
Gib mir einfach Deine Empfehlung unabhängig von der Pumpenspannung.
Ich hab beides rumliegen 12V=, 12V~ wie auch 230V
Aber 230V wäre jetzt mal am einfachsten meine ich.


Hatte gerade noch eine Audienz beim großen Google:
die Sapphire HD4890 scheint das "normale" Referenzdesign zu haben.

Welcher Kühler wäre daher zu empfehlen? (von den wenigen, die es erst für die 4890 gibt)


----------



## nemetona (8. Juni 2009)

Graka Kühler, 
EK = Top Durchfluss & Gute Kühlleistung
Watercool = Guter Durchfluss & Top Kühlleistung
Aquacomputer = Guter Durchfluss & Gute Kühlleistung

Dies ist aber ein Vergleich auf hohen Niveau, aber meine Wahl EK oder Watercool.

Bei der Pumpe würde ich sagen,
230V Eheim 1048
12V Laing DDC & EK X-Top V2

Pumpen wurde ich immer mit seperaten AGB nutzen, ich bin kein Fan von den Laing-Top-AGB´s, Probleme mit Strudelbildung und Luftansaugung weclches sich weitesgehend mit einen Schwamm vermeiden lässt, aber das kleine Volumen finde ich suboptimal.


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

ja, ja - immer dieses Meckern auf hohem Niveau 

Die von Aquacomputer sieht tatsächlich am "einfachsten" aus.
Die Watercool ist ein schickes Ding, aber leider noch nicht verfügbar.
Die EK Waterblocks sieht in der Tat sehr vielversprechend aus.

Würde ich die Pumpe ins Case einbauen, hätte ich die Laing wahrscheinlich schon längst bestellt.
So wird es also eine Eheim.
Von der Eheim 1250 hältst Du nix? Hat immerhin ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

Klar kannst du auch eine Eheim 1250 nehmen, eine Solche hatte ich zwar noch nie, da bei dir die Geräuschentwicklung secundär ist kannst du dich vollkommen an der Leistung Orientieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Also , wegen den 12v im Nebenzimmer . 3 Klingeldrähte würden reichen wenn man löten kann um diese dann hinter die Scheuerleiste zu legen.



Anlaufströme von 1A+Lüfter sollte man nicht durch Klingeldraht leiten.



> PS: mit nem Mora kannst du ständig falten und brauchst keine 200 L , was natürlich für dein Vorhaben mit deinen Vorstellungen sinnvoll wäre.



N Mora kostet aber mehr und nicht jeder will falten 



Bluebrain schrieb:


> von Aquatuning gibt es fertige Anschlußstücke für 10mm AD Kupferrohre:



Im Sanitärbereich dürfte es die auch noch für andere Größen geben, Schneidring ist nicht wirklich was exotisches.
Alternativ kann man in 13mm ID Rohr auch G1/4" Objekte reinlöten.



> Das mit dem Fass ist keine schlechte Idee. Quasi gleichzeitig AGB im XXL Format.


 
1250 ist ne Tauchpumpe 



> Steuerung mach ich ganz Simpel: Steuerleitung vom PC mit den Schläuchen in den Nebenraum, das ganze an ein Relais und das schaltet mir dann Lüfter und Pumpe.



Wenn die Pumpe nicht die ganze Zeit läuft, macht ein Fass nur eingeschränkt Sinn - es kann zwar immer noch jede Menge Wärme aufnehmen, aber zur Abgabe steht nur die Oberfläche des Fasses zur Verfügung, was nicht gerade viel ist. Bei mehreren Stunden Nutzung am Tag kühlt das Wasser also nicht mehr vollständig aus.


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage: lese das überall, weiß aber nicht, was es heißt: was bedeutet "falten" im Zusammenhang mit WaKü?

Die Eheim 1250 ist keine Tauchpumpe!
Zumindest die hier nicht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49008


----------



## adler93 (9. Juni 2009)

Bluebrain schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage: lese das überall, weiß aber nicht, was es heißt: was bedeutet "falten" im Zusammenhang mit WaKü?
> 
> Die Eheim 1250 ist keine Tauchpumpe!
> Zumindest die hier nicht:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1250-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49008



Mit Falten ist Folding@Home gemeint  da läuft der Pc meistens unter Vollast und daher wird ziemlich Wärme abgegeben .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

'türlich kann man ne 1250 tauchen.


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

Na klar _kann_ man sie tauchen.
Unter einer Tauchpumpe verstehe ich aber eine, die man NUR tauchen kann und sich nicht dazu eignet "im Trockenen" zu stehen und nur mit Anschlüssen für Zu- und Ablauf verbunden zu sein.


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

Bluebrain schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage: lese das überall, weiß aber nicht, was es heißt: was bedeutet "falten" im Zusammenhang mit WaKü?



Unter Falten versteht man , wenn man beim GPU-Kühlereinbau die Scjhrauben so fest zieht das sich das PCB verbiegt und in der Mitte bricht. Dann ist deine Grafikkarte gefaltet.


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

Na, dann weiß ich ja über das Falten jetzt auch Bescheid! 

So, dass hier ist es nun geworden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
+ 1 Heatkiller V3
+ 9 günstige 120mm Lüfter

Falls sich wer wundern sollte, weil es irgendwie nicht so ganz reinpasst:
der Alphacool NexXxoS GP1X-N Kühler ist für eine Ageia PhysX Karte.

Die Kompetenz, Freundlichkeit und der Service von Aquatuning ist übrigens wirklich grenzgenial!


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

Der 10/8 Thermosensor passt nicht zum 11/8 Schlauch, Thermosensor austauschen gegen diesen, er geht in das dritte G1/4" Gewinde des AGB´s.

Ein Deckel für die Laing würde die leistung verbessern und das zu vernachlässigende Laufgeräusch senken. Tipp

Womit möchtest du das Signal des Durchflussmessers auslesen?

Diese Lüfterset wär doch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Fabian (9. Juni 2009)

Da würde ich leiber das Lüfterset von Xilence nehmen,die machen einiges mehr Druck.
Im WInter solltest du ziehmlich geile teperaturen bekommen


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

habe diese MS-TECH Lüfter genommen:
CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo
17dB bei 65m³/h und das für nur 1,98 Euro das Stück!

Den Durchflussmesser kann man direkt ans MB anschließen. Liefert 2800 Impulse/Liter
und bzgl. des Anschlusses: was nicht passt, wir passend gemacht


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

Mit den Xilence habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, abgesehen davon das sie mit den Silentanspruch den der Name andeutet nichts zu tun haben, hatte ich von 3 Lüftern in 6 Monaten Betrieb 2 Totalausfälle.

Edit: habe in Post 40 eine Alternative für den Tempfuhler verlinkt


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Da würde ich leiber das Lüfterset von Xilence nehmen,die machen einiges mehr Druck.
> Im WInter solltest du ziehmlich geile teperaturen bekommen


 
Die MS-Tech sind leiser, haben mehr Leistung und sind auch noch um mehr als die Hälfte günstiger.

@nemetona
Inwiefern verbessert der andere Deckel die Leistung der Laing?
übrigens: weißt ja, nachdem Radi und Pumpe in einem anderen Raum Ihren Dienst Verrichten, ist mir die Lautstärke ziemlich egal.
Klar: dröhnen soll das ganze nicht, aber ob das jetzt unter Silent aka Hörbar fällt oder nicht, is wurscht.


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Mit den Xilence habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, abgesehen davon das sie mit den Silentanspruch den der Name andeutet nichts zu tun haben, hatte ich von 3 Lüftern in 6 Monaten Betrieb 2 Totalausfälle.
> 
> Edit: habe in Post 40 eine Alternative für den Tempfuhler verlinkt


 
Habe auch mit 2 Lüftern von Xilence keine guten Erfarungen gemacht.
Bin im Moment Scythe Fan, was Lüfter angeht.

nochmal: Bitte vergiss nicht, dass bei mir Radi, Pumpe und AGB in einem anderen Raum sind.
Ein Themperatur-Sensor in einem anderen Raum macht also wenig sinn.
Deswegen hab ich den inline genommen.


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

Das die Komponenten bei dir im Nebenraum stehen ist mir bewusst.

Ein anderer Deckel für die Laing erhöht den Durchfluss z.T. enorm, ich finde gerade das Review der Laingdeckel nicht wieder 

Die Kautstärke reduziert der Deckel auch, aber ich schrieb ja das dies bei dir zu vernachlässigen ist, wollte die besseren Eigenschaften nur Komplett aufführen, desweiteren erlaubt ein Austauschdeckel die Verwendung normaler G1/4" Anschlüsse.

Edit: Skythe rockt  habe 9 S-Flex 1200 an meinen Mora und kann nicht klagen


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ein Deckel für die Laing würde die leistung verbessern und das zu vernachlässigende Laufgeräusch senken.




Dann nimm doch gleich die Laing Pro AGB .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Der 10/8 Thermosensor passt nicht zum 11/8 Schlauch, Thermosensor austauschen gegen diesen, er geht in das dritte G1/4" Gewinde des AGB´s.



Das gleiche gilt übrigens für den Durchflussmesser (der sich per Mobo auslesen lässt)


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

Die DDC-1T ist auch nur eine Pro ( AGB) , aber du sparst dir Anschlüsse , Schauchmeter den extra Deckel und den ---AGB --- ( was wieder in Arbeit und Platzmangel resultiert) und du hast dann auch keine eventuellen Probleme mit Luft im Kreislauf .

PS: den Extradeckel solltest du schon nehmen , weil der originale schei sse ist . und dann bist du schon fast am Preis der Pro AGB


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ein anderer Deckel für die Laing erhöht den Durchfluss z.T. enorm, ich finde gerade das Review der Laingdeckel nicht wieder
> 
> 
> Enorm , denk ich ist etwas übertrieben . Die Pumpe pumpt .


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

@on
Ich hatte mal ein Review zu Laing Deckeln gesehen, weis leider nicht mehr wo genau.
Den Test hatte ich so in Erinnerung das der EK X-Top V2 ca. 20% mehr Durchfluss erziehlt hatte wie der Standarddeckel, und das ist enorm.

Von den Laing AGB Lösungen halte ich nichts, bis man so einen großen Kreislauf mit so einen kleinen AGB befüllt hat ist sehr nervig.


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

Was ist daran schwierig  ( das dauert ca 15 -20 sec , wenn überhaupt), Wasser nachkippen bis es wiedr in den AGB strömt . oder hast du Alzheimer , das du vergisst bei Inbetriebnahme die Hand mit der Flasche zu drehen , sodas Wasser aus dem jeweiligen Behälter  fliesst ? ^^


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

anscheinend liegt es daran das du deine Pumpe fest "verschraubt" hast mit einem shoggysandwich , und nicht wie ich etwas mehr Schlauch genommen hab und meine Pumpe auf einer Klettmatte für 1,99 steht un ich die jederzeit einfach naben das Gehäuse stellen kann.^^

PS: sorry , edit vergessen


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Was ist daran schwierig  ( das dauert ca 15 -20 sec , wenn überhaupt), Wasser nachkippen bis es wiedr in den AGB strömt . oder hast du Alzheimer , das du vergisst bei Inbetriebnahme die Hand mit der Flasche zu drehen , sodas Wasser aus dem jeweiligen Behälter fliesst ? ^^



Mein Alzheimerzustand steht hier nicht zur Debatte, aber um deinen mach ich mir gerade Sorgen, das hier meist dein Ton und die Formulierung nicht passend gewählt sind, hatten wir schon mal als Thema.

Ich bleibe dabei, und werde kein Fan der Laing AGB´s.
-Probleme mit angesaugter Luft durch Strudelbildung ( Schwamm nötig )
-kleines Volumen
-einzelne Komponenten lassen sich besser positionieren
-z.B. hat der Magocool AGB 3 St. G1/4" Gewinde, dadurch kann man direkt einen Tempfühler einschrauben
-mit AGB Aufsatz büßst die Laing ihre schön kompakte Optik ein


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Mein Alzheimerzustand steht hier nicht zur Debatte, aber um deinen mach ich mir gerade Sorgen, das hier meist dein Ton und die Formulierung nicht passend gewählt sind, hatten wir schon mal als Thema.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, und werde kein Fan der Laing AGB´s.
> -Probleme mit angesaugter Luft durch Strudelbildung ( Schwamm nötig )
> ...



Gut,  Alzheimer hin oder her sorry ^^ 


zu 1.  , hier in dem Thread hab ich ein Foto hochgeladen , mit halbvollem AGB , und da gibts keine Strudelbildung 
zu 2.  Die ist dann ja schon sehr klein , und muss nicht extra Platz für den extra AGB sorgen .

zu 3. geht bei der Pro AGB auch , deswegen liegt ja ein Verschluss mit bei  ( 1/4 Gewinde ) falls man keinen Bedarf dafür hat. Die sind doch nicht blöd . ^^

zu 4. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen , damit sieht diese erst mal richtig fett aus und man bekommt einen Eindruck von dem Powerpaket... Laing Pro AGB , und schick sieht sie auch noch aus find ich .   Aber Aussehn ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## nemetona (9. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte den TE nur die Vorteile eines seperaten AGB´s aus meiner Sicht erleutern.

Sicher werden dies einige Personen anders sehen, da du Punkt 3 nicht entkräften konntest, und sich diese Lösung in dem Fall anbietet, wär ein seperater AGB in dem Fall die Lösung.


----------



## On/OFF (9. Juni 2009)

ja war etwas schwammig geschrieben von dir, weil kleines Volumen , ist eigentlich wurst , immerhin passen da 150 ml rein . nimm einfach     -kleines Volumen raus . (Aber eigentlich hätte das von dir ein Plus haben müssen ^^) , und ordne neu^^

PS: Welche Vorteile ?


----------



## Bluebrain (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Teile schon so bestellt wie vorhin verlinkt.
Dabei ist mir dann eingefallen: scheiß Feiertag am Donnerstag - so bekomme ich die Sachen erst am Freitag 

(und: JA, ich bin ein ungeduldiger Mensch  )

Das mit dem Deckel ist natürlich interessant, wenn der den Durchfluß so steigern kann.
Vielleicht findet den Testbericht ja noch - obwohl, wenn der EK Deckel ohnedies am besten abgeschnitten hat, dann kann man ja gleich den nehmen.

Na Leute, ich bin ja mal gespannt, was nach meinem Aufbau raus kommen wird. (hoffentlich nur kein Wasser  )

Bis auf den Deckel ev. hab ich aber glaube ich auf nichts wesentliches vergessen - oder?!
System scheint komplett zu sein und Temperatur und Durchfluß kann ich auch schon mal messen.


----------



## Jazzman (10. Juni 2009)

so hier ist der Testbericht, falls da noch interesse besteht DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Laing DDC-Aufsätze (Seite 10)

und hier von den Aufsatzagbs *http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=325&rubrik=Hardware&seite=8*


----------



## Bluebrain (10. Juni 2009)

Super! Danke Dir für's Rauskramen. Das ist wirklich sehr interessant.

Allerings sieht man in dem Test auch, dass es in der Praxis kaum etwas bringt, den Originaldeckel austutauschen.



> Während es interessant zu sehen ist, dass sich hier der Koolance-Aufsatz an die Spitze setzen kann, muss auch eingesehen werden, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Deckeln nun kaum noch relevant sind. Da mit einer gewissen Messungenauigkeit zu rechnen ist, lässt sich aus diesem Vergleich kaum mehr ziehen, als dass die meisten Deckel doch marginal besser als der Original-Deckel sind, aber sich letzlich untereinander kaum unterscheiden.
> Nur in einem Highflow-Kreislauf sind die Leistungsunterschiede der verschiedenen Aufsätze von Bedeutung.


----------



## Bluebrain (10. Juni 2009)

Mich würde viel eher interessieren, ob es nun in der Praxis einen Unterschied mit einem anderen Deckel im Gegensatz zum Originaldeckel gibt.
Hat da wer konkrete Erfahrungen alla: "vorher 60 l/h, nachher 72 l/h"


----------



## On/OFF (10. Juni 2009)

wie kommst du auf 60Liter? und was soll diese Frage , niemand hat 60 liter/h ^^ , ausser er hat 3mm Innendurchmesser bei den Schläuchen ^^


----------



## Bluebrain (10. Juni 2009)

Mensch  
das war doch nur ein Beispiel.

Ich meinte damit, ob wer sagen kann, dass er definitiv nach Tauschen des Deckels einen höheren Durchfluß hatte.


----------



## On/OFF (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab dir gesagt nimm die Laing DDC Pro AGB , wolltest ja nicht hören.....
und 12 Liter hin oder her , spielt bei 170/h Liter eh keine Rolle mehr..

PS: ich hoffen ich konnte dir weiterhelfen .   Bevor hier wiedr irgendwelche eingeschnappten Typen reinguggn , für diese formuliere ich es um : 

Also bei 60 zu 72 Liter mag das etwas bringen , aber ab 100-120 Liter/h ist es egal , macht nichts an der Kühlleistung bringt dich kein Grad nach unten  , dann hilft nur noch grössere Radifläche.  

PS: und jetzt sag nicht ich wollte nicht helfen. 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*Hüstel*
Private Diskussionen bitte per PM, auf Wortwahl bitte achten und wenn man sich bei der Wortwahl vergreift, dann ist man garantiert nicht derjenige, der eine Entschuldigung annimmt.

Bezugnehmend auf eine jetzt fehlende Frage von Jazzman:
Ja, "Laing Pro" ist die Bezeichnung, die Alphacool für eine DDC mit hauseigenem Deckel eingeführt hat. (die aber i.d.R. auch für Laings mit ähnlichem Deckel verwendet wird)

Und bezüglich "niemand hat 60l/h außer mit 3mm Schläuchen":
Hier wurde vor kurzem der Durchflussammelthread verlinkt, da finden sich auch Werte unter 40l/h. (in meinem alten System war ich sogar mal bei <15l/h und hatte immer noch keinen spürbaren Temperatureinbruch)


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

Es hätte mich schon sehr gewundert, wenn jeder gleich mal 150 oder 200 l/h Durchfluß zusammen bekommen würde.
Und auch der verlinkte Testbericht zeigt ja und sagt eindeutig aus, dass die verschiedenen Deckel vollkommen und absolut unnütz sind unter realen Bedingungen.

Aber gut, dass es solche Tests gibt, um Marketingtricks wie diese ausmachen zu können, bei denen Vorteile nur am Papier existieren.

Bin aber schon gespannt, auf was für Werte mein Sstem kommen wird.
Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr


----------



## Jazzman (11. Juni 2009)

Ok
wollte ja auch nur darlegen, das die Laing gerne mal bei Aufsatz AGBs Luft zieht (bei so ziemlich jedem) wenn sie nicht gedrosselt wird oder ein Filterschwamm benutz wird.
Und da du die Pumpe im Nebenraum platzierst, denke ich nicht, das du sie drosseln willst, wozu wieder eine Steuerung fällig wäre.
gab da mal nen Review von Bundy, in dem er die Pumpe auf ca 70L/h drosseln musste, damit die keine Luft zieht, und das bei dem besten AGB in dem Test^^
Naja mal sehen was du erreichst mit der Config.

Mfg
Jazzman

edit: so gefunden http://www.overclockingstation.de/showthread.php?t=3162

und danke an ruyven_macaran fürs löchen


----------



## On/OFF (11. Juni 2009)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Ok
> wollte ja auch nur darlegen, das die Laing gerne mal bei Aufsatz AGBs Luft zieht (bei so ziemlich jedem) wenn sie nicht gedrosselt wird oder ein Filterschwamm benutz wird.
> Und da du die Pumpe im Nebenraum platzierst, denke ich nicht, das du sie drosseln willst, wozu wieder eine Steuerung fällig wäre.
> gab da mal nen Review von Bundy, in dem er die Pumpe auf ca 70L/h drosseln musste, damit die keine Luft zieht, und das bei dem besten AGB in dem Test^^
> ...



@Jazzman , wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ..............., hast du das irgendwo gelesen?

Bei wieviel Prozent der User einer Laing Pro ABG trifft das zu ?  
Bitte mit handfesten Beweisen belegen.

Wegen dir weil du eingeschnappt warst Wegen "du Nase" ^^   hab ich jetzt ein Punkt .


PS: und kriech ruyven_macaran nicht in ......   der ist Hetero.


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

Hier gibts ein Rohr mit Lamellen dran, denke bei 10 Metern kann man da ruhig den Radiator weg lassen
Wandheizung, aber wie? | Wandheizung, Rohr, Heizung, ONLINEde, LITHOTHERM@T - Fachwerk.de
Mein Bruder hat sowas ähnliches als Heizkörper verlegt. Da sind die Lamellen aus Kupfer und gehen um das ganze Rohr rum.
*Heizleisten* nennt sich diese Art von Radiator. Einfach mal Googeln
http://www.neuland-heizleisten.de/html/typen.html



> Also bei 60 zu 72 Liter mag das etwas bringen , aber ab 100-120 Liter/h ist es egal


Ist 60/72 nicht fast das selbe Verhältnis wie 100/120


----------



## On/OFF (11. Juni 2009)

Das war Zufall . Oder hast du jetzt einen Taschenrechner benutzt^^

Erst den ganzen Thread lesen dann denken . Und auch über Physik bescheid wissen .

PS: wegen dem Thread werd ich noch gesperrt ^^,   deswegen , sorry für meine Wortwahl.


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

> Erst den ganzen Thread lesen dann denken . Und auch über Physik bescheid wissen


Bei der sinnlosen Laing-Deckel Diskusion braucht man doch nicht denken, da ist "Gehirn aus" angesagt 
Ich wollte auf die eigentliche Frage "*lange Kupferleitung statt Radiator: ausreichend?" *eingehen und da sind mir spontan Heizleisten eingefallen. Die kann man schön in ner Holzkonstruktion verstecken und in den nebenraum legen


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

Die Heizleisten sind eine wirklich geniale Sache. Im Prinzip wie für uns WaKü Freunde gemacht.

...aber schon mal den Preis gesehen? 70 - 85 Euro pro Meter!
Oh Mann, wie günstig einem da der Mo-Ra vorkommt.


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

Ja der Preis ist echt happig. Sowas muss man sich über Beziehungen zu nem Klemptner oder so organisieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein Rohr mit Lamellen dran, denke bei 10 Metern kann man da ruhig den Radiator weg lassen
> Wandheizung, aber wie? | Wandheizung, Rohr, Heizung, ONLINEde, LITHOTHERM@T - Fachwerk.de
> Mein Bruder hat sowas ähnliches als Heizkörper verlegt. Da sind die Lamellen aus Kupfer und gehen um das ganze Rohr rum.
> *Heizleisten* nennt sich diese Art von Radiator. Einfach mal Googeln
> MDF und massive Fichte




Bei 10m hätte man 6m² Oberfläche und das ganze ziemlich luftig (wenn man nur das Rohr nimmt, ohne Verkleidung) - das sollte sehr gut kühlen. Aber man hat dann auch 430€ ausgegeben und ich glaube nicht, dass es besser kühlt, als vier Moras.


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

So sehe ich das auch.
Für die 430 Euro bekommt man außerdem exakt 5 Moras!
Dann muss man noch weiterhin bedenken, dass man wohl kaum 10m am Stück die Wand entlang Platz hat und eine Rückleitung braucht man auch noch und gelötet muss das auch alles werden und die Anschlüsse müssen angepasst werden und, und, und....

Aber sau-cool wäre es trotzdem!


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

Ok überredet! Das war bloss mein erster Gedanke als ich die Überschrift gelesen hab


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

Bin Dir trotzdem dankbar für den Tipp. Ist bereits als Lesezeichen abgespeichert.
Wußte nämlich gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. (zumindest nicht in dieser Form)
Noch dazu wäre genau so eine Leutung ja als Radi quasi wie gemacht.


----------



## Jazzman (11. Juni 2009)

Eine alternative, die evt. bei ausreichender Größe auch passiv reicht und sich auch relativ gut in den Raum integrieren lässt wäre ein normaler Heizkörper als Radi dazu bräuchte man nur noch Reduzierer und die Kühlleistung ist enorm^^
allerdings ist hier auch wieder der Preis wesentlich höher
hatte mal nen Kollege von mir, der hat mit nem kleinen damals seinen Rechner bei guten temps passiv gekühlt bekommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2009)

Das größere Problem ist da Korrosion.
Heizkörper sind meist aus Eisen, in großen Heizkreisläufen wird dann oft mit Opferanoden gearbeitet - das geht in einer Wakü schlecht. Und wenn Beschichtungen verwendet werden, dann ist das auch oft eine grobe Angelegenheit - es stört in einer Heizung einfach nicht, wenn sich n paar Partikel lösen. Aber in einer Wakü ist der Kühler in 0,nix zu.


----------



## stephantime (14. Juni 2009)

Also in Heizungsanlagen wären mir Opferanoden neu.
Diese werden normalerweise in Warmwasserspeicher eingebaut.


----------



## Bluebrain (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!

Habe am Wochenende meine neue WaKü nun fertig eingebaut. (wußte gar nicht, wie früh es jetzt schon hell wird  )

Bin noch am Zusammenstellen von einem Bilderbericht!

Was würdet Ihr sagen - passen die Temps, oder sind die zu hoch?

Core i7 920 2,67Ghz @ 4,2Ghz jedoch mit nur 1,30V vcore, RAM @ 1600+/1,68V vcore
Asus P6T Deluxe V2

mit dran hängen an der Kühlung tun noch: HD4890 und eine Ageia PhysX Karte

Nach 1/2 Stunde Prime 95 (fehlerfrei) mit vollen 8 Threads habe ich folgende Temps:
CPU 77°C
Kerne 49-51°C
Wasser 30-31°C
Durchfluß: ~40l/h

CPU idle Temp: ~50°C, Wasser ~27°C

Zimmertemp kann ich nicht genau sagen - ist aber relativ warm hier im Dachgeschoß.
Am Mo-Ra werkeln im Moment nur Silent Lüfter (gemischt u.A. 800-1200rpm)

Habe jetzt mal das Fenster ein wenig aufgemacht - da sind die Temps wieder ein wenig runter.
CPU 77, Wasser 29,8

Jetzt habe ich noch Furmark gestartet - HD4890 @ 935/1075MHz, volle Auslastung
GPU ist jetzt nach 10 Min. auf 43°C, CPU 79°C, Cores 51-53°C, Wasser 32°C


----------



## nemetona (15. Juni 2009)

Die Wassertemp ist OK aber die CPU scheint mir etwas zu hoch, prüfe mal ob dieser richtig sitzt, Wärmeleitpastenabdruck.


----------



## Bluebrain (16. Juni 2009)

Also schon irgendwie seltsam diese 20° Temperaturunterschied im Idle, nicht wahr!
Unter Load sind es ja sogar 40°C

Naja - CPU Kühler geht ja eh noch am einfachsten runter - werde mir das nochmal ansehen.
Wobei ich mich frage, was ich dabei schon falsch gemacht haben sollte und ist ja sicherlich auch schon der 100. Kühler, den ich montiert habe.

Aber muss wohl irgendwas nicht passen, denn die Temps von der Graka stimmen ja. ~36° im Ide und nur bis 43-44°C bei Last - das ist ja eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## nemetona (16. Juni 2009)

Schau dir mal den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste auf den CPU Kühler an, er sollte Vollflächig vorhanden sein.

Ach ja, welchen CPU Kühler nutzt du, und womit hast du die Temps augelesen?


----------



## Bluebrain (16. Juni 2009)

Kühler: Heatkiller V3

Temps ausgelesen mit: ASUS eigenem Tool ("Ai Suite"), Speedfan, Everest, Realtemps und Coretemp

Als WLP hatte ich das Flüssigmetall "Liquid Pro" verwendet.
Habe den Kühler mal abgemacht, alles gereinigt und es nun nochmal mit Arctic Silver 5 probiert. Kein Unterschied.

Die 30°C Wassertemp sind übrigens im Vorlauf vom Kühler gemessen - also das abgekühlte Wasser nach dem Radi.

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass der gewölbte IHS vom Core i7 ein Dreck ist.
Warum sollte man den IHS nicht plan machen?
Ich meine - irgendwas werden die sich schon gedacht haben dabei bei Intel - ich weiß nur nicht was!
Obwohl der IHS durch meine Schleifarbeit nun zumindest um einiges planer sein müsste als vorher.

EDIT:
habe den Prozzi nun mal wieder auf Werkseinstellungen runter gedreht.
Hat nun 45°C im Idle bei aktiviertem SpeedStep (vcore sinkt aug 0,96)
Unter Last geht er sofort mal auf 60 hoch innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden und klettern dann weiter


----------



## Bluebrain (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht's zum Einbaubericht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/58053-einbau-meiner-1-wakue-eine-bildergeschichte.html


----------



## Holundorn (19. Juni 2009)

Stimmem die 40 l/h ?

scheint mir reichlich wenig sollte eher so bei >400 l/h liegen. die kleine menge würde aber die Efekte erklären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

Mir wäre keine Wakü bekannt, die auch nur in die Nähe von 400l/h kommt.


----------



## Bluebrain (19. Juni 2009)

Also 40 l/h ist sicherlich nicht sehr viel, aber wie ruyven_macaran schon gesagt hat: 400 l/h ist eigentlich schon fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit - außer Du schließt einen Hydraulik-Kompressor von einem Bagger an oder so.

Durch den "Laing Pro zu Ultra" Mod bin ich jetzt übrigens bei 48 l/h
Man darf den Core i7 auch nicht mit einem Core 2 Duo oder ähnlichem verwechseln. Der i7 ist ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf und immerhin habe ich ihn auch noch um 60% übertaktet!


----------



## Speed-E (19. Juni 2009)

Bluebrain schrieb:


> Der i7 ist ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf und immerhin habe ich ihn auch noch um 60% übertaktet!



Nur Takt alleine macht aber noch lange keine hohe Temperatur.
Zum Vergleich, mein i7 920 läuft (leider nur) 3800MHz mit 1.4v (HT an/Turbo aus) und hat 64°C höchste Temperatur auf Core 0. In anbetracht der tatsache das ich 0.1V mehr gebe finde ich deine Kern-Temperatur (49°C-51°C)schon OK. 
Mein Kühler ist ein A-C Cuplex XT den ich überarbeitet habe.  
Die allgemeine CPU-Temperatur (77°C) halte ich nicht für realistisch.Ist vielleicht ein auslesefehler.


----------



## Bluebrain (19. Juni 2009)

Da hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, dass der Takt nicht wirklich was mit der Temperatur zu tun hat.
Nur höhere Taktraten sind im allgemeinen nur durch erhöhten vcore möglich, und das macht dann die Temps.


----------



## Monsterclock (22. Juni 2009)

Hast du Vergleichswerte von vor und nach dem umlöten?


----------



## Bluebrain (22. Juni 2009)

Ja!

vorher: 38 l/h
nachher: 48 l/h

Wie gut jetzt der Durchflußmesser misst, ist im prinzip egal. Das Verhältnis stimmt.
Vorher hatte ich 1775 rpm und danach 2275 rpm, d.h. 28% mehr Leistung


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

und was hat sich von den temps her getan ?


----------



## Monsterclock (22. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> und was hat sich von den temps her getan ?



das wollte ich eigentlich wissen


----------



## Skaos (23. Juni 2009)

hey hab ma noch ne frage zur anfänglichen überlegung mit dem rohr (hoffe hab beim überfliegen nix übersehen) aber muss ich bei kupferrohren auf ne bestimmte sache achten, wenn ich die lackieren will, habe vor die seite meines gehäuses mit rohren auszustatten (bilder folgen evtl in nem tagebuch, wenn ich weiß wie ich die ganze aktion technisch und finanziell in die tat umsetze, im moment hab ich nur son groben plan ) .. prob bei den rohren is für mich nur die farbe, wollte die ganz gern in nem silber-ton haben, und dachte ich nem trotzdem kupfer, da ich evtl noch minimal mehr wärme ableiten kann, wenn ich eh rohre verlegen will, oder erübrigt sich die sache mit der wärmeableitung eh sobald lack drauf is?? muss ich da korrosionsmäßig noch was beachten??

mfg Skaos


----------



## Bluebrain (23. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> und was hat sich von den temps her getan ?



Wäre mir jetzt nix besonderes aufgefallen. Noch immer so ca. 48° im Office Betrieb und 70° bei Volllast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> hey hab ma noch ne frage zur anfänglichen überlegung mit dem rohr (hoffe hab beim überfliegen nix übersehen) aber muss ich bei kupferrohren auf ne bestimmte sache achten, wenn ich die lackieren will, habe vor die seite meines gehäuses mit rohren auszustatten (bilder folgen evtl in nem tagebuch, wenn ich weiß wie ich die ganze aktion technisch und finanziell in die tat umsetze, im moment hab ich nur son groben plan ) .. prob bei den rohren is für mich nur die farbe, wollte die ganz gern in nem silber-ton haben, und dachte ich nem trotzdem kupfer, da ich evtl noch minimal mehr wärme ableiten kann, wenn ich eh rohre verlegen will, oder erübrigt sich die sache mit der wärmeableitung eh sobald lack drauf is?? muss ich da korrosionsmäßig noch was beachten??
> 
> mfg Skaos



Mir wären keine besonderen Bedingungen bekannt, vielleicht sollte man beim Haftgrund vorher nachfragen, ob er auch für Kupfer geeignet ist.
Alternativ lässt du die Rohre vernickeln 
(ist aber n Thema fürs Case-Modding-Forum)


----------



## Skaos (23. Juni 2009)

alles klar, dachte vl wär hier schon was bekannt bzw irgendwas total banales was man vorher wissen sollte, dachte passt ja auch zum thema kupferleitung ..bin, grad aufgrund der übersicht, nich son fan von neuen threads  aber hast schon recht wenn sich mehr fragen sammeln werd ich ma rüber gucken und da die leute belästigen


----------

